# Running MC in Conduit?



## jculber

Maybe you guys can clarify something for me as I left my code book in the work truck. 

Roughing in remodeled bathrooms for a clinic that were completely gutted and being redone. My supervisor told me for the vanity lights to put up a box with mud ring and stub out a 3/4" EMT 90. We are installing can lights as soon as they frame in the ceiling (it will be hard decked). His idea is to run MC from can to can and then run MC down the 3/4" EMT to wire up the vanity lights. I told him I was pretty sure that isn't allowed and he challenged me to give him a code reference proving this. But I am an idiot and forgot my book in the truck.

I just think this wouldn't work well for the fact that nothing is really keeping it in the conduit and in the box.

Also, just for added bonus, do general use restrooms in a clinic need to be hospital grade MC? I was under the impression it was only for patient rooms.


----------



## knowshorts

The problem with sleeving the MC like that is what is the connector gonna connect to. I didn't need hcfmc for my restrooms, but if they have a piss cup pass thru, you may need it.


----------



## jculber

no pass through as this is just a general use in the hallway. The point of not having the connector attaching to anything is the problem i was having with it as well. He was just wanting to push the MC into the pipe to the box and then just wire it up like that. No connector involved. I would at least put one on so it couldn't work itself back up the conduit. But still don't like the idea.


----------



## BurtiElectric

They make mc to emt connectors. Its a set screw, dont run the mc assembly through the pipe.


----------



## varmit

See NEC 330.10(A) " Type MC cable shall be permitted as follows:
(1) thru (6)
(7) In any raceway.
(8) thru (12)

The problem, in the situation mentioned, would be a code compliant method of connecting/ securing the MC to the box. While you can secure MC with cable ties, you would need a "listed" connector at the box. 

Someone posted to use an EMT to flex coupling: This is not code compliant. The individual conductors, in MC, are not approved for use in other raceways without being in the MC jacket.


----------



## 76nemo

BurtiElectric said:


> They make mc to emt connectors. Its a set screw, dont run the mc assembly through the pipe.


 
Why not? If it's just sleeved, and you say no,....please explain.


EDIT: Misconception on sleeving, didn't realize you had EMT right to the box......


----------



## BBQ

varmit said:


> See NEC 330.10(A) " Type MC cable shall be permitted as follows:
> (1) thru (6)
> (7) In any raceway.
> (8) thru (12)
> 
> The problem, in the situation mentioned, would be a code compliant method of connecting/ securing the MC to the box. While you can secure MC with cable ties, you would need a "listed" connector at the box.
> 
> Someone posted to use an EMT to flex coupling: This is not code compliant. The individual conductors, in MC, are not approved for use in other raceways without being in the MC jacket.


The fact it is allowed in any raceway means it is allowed in any raceway.

When it is in a raceway it does not have to be secured to the box, it is secured to the raceway.




> 330.30 Securing and Supporting.
> 
> (B) Securing. Unless otherwise provided, cables shall be secured
> at intervals not exceeding 1.8 m (6 ft). Cables containing
> four or fewer conductors sized no larger than 10 AWG
> shall be secured within 300 mm (12 in.) *of every box, cabinet,
> fitting, or other cable termination.
> *


It is secured near the fitting, they do not expect it to be secured again at the box as no force can be put on it.


----------



## BurtiElectric

76nemo said:


> Why not? If it's just sleeved, and you say no,....please explain.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Misconception on sleeving, didn't realize you had EMT right to the box......


Because you need a listed connector for the transition


----------



## HARRY304E

jculber said:


> no pass through as this is just a general use in the hallway. The point of not having the connector attaching to anything is the problem i was having with it as well. He was just wanting to push the MC into the pipe to the box and then just wire it up like that. No connector involved. I would at least put one on so it couldn't work itself back up the conduit. But still don't like the idea.



Ask him what is the popose of using type MC cable "HG"


If he wants you to sleeve ,hg/mc without a change over connector then it mine as well be romex.


----------



## TOOL_5150

varmit said:


> Someone posted to use an EMT to flex coupling: This is not code compliant. The individual conductors, in MC, are not approved for use in other raceways without being in the MC jacket.


BS, prove it. The MC I buy has identification on each conductor every 2 feet.

~Matt


----------



## 76nemo

TOOL_5150 said:


> BS, prove it. The MC I buy has identification on each conductor every 2 feet.
> 
> ~Matt


 
I don't see that much. Like the old arguement of whether MTW can be run along full raceway....


----------



## mightyjoe

I've seen this done with romex in residential where they use pvc.


----------



## erics37

jculber said:


> Also, just for added bonus, do general use restrooms in a clinic need to be hospital grade MC? I was under the impression it was only for patient rooms.


I think what you're referring to is the requirement that wiring methods in a patient care area qualify as an equipment grounding conductor. The little bonding wire inside the hospital grade MC is what does that, I believe.

A general use bathroom in the hallway wouldn't be a patient care area so the MC jacket wouldn't necessarily have to qualify as an EGC. Unless it was in the spec book or something.


----------

